# ATLANTA Custom Plastisol Transfer Vendors



## aneikamcd6 (Mar 2, 2014)

I already checked the vendor list and don't see anyone specifically in ATLANTA area.

Any recommendations?

I found someone in Woodstock in 2013 and for the life of me, I can't find any of our email correspondences and I can't remember where I found him. I think the guy's name was Yuri.

I can find emails all the way back to 2011, but not my emails with this guy. It's so bizarre. It's as if the universe is trying to keep us apart :-(

...anyway....I really want local vendor for projects with quick turnaround times and to save on shipping costs.

Thanks in advance for any recommendations you all are able to provide.


----------



## PaulJamal24 (Jul 22, 2014)

This info would help me as well.


----------

